
How to run a remote team meeting - schneidmaster
https://blog.aha.io/how-to-run-a-remote-team-meeting/
======
peterlk
> So this is the time for leaders to speak up with openness and honesty. Make
> time for people to ask questions or share concerns.

This is so true. It's implied in the article, but I think it's worth calling
out explicitly that meetings like this promote transparency which, in turn,
promotes a positive culture.

